# lahme Ente im Münchner Süden



## Cryptodira (20. Mai 2011)

Hi Mädels,
gibts eine oder mehrere, die aus einer Bergauftour eine Gleichgewichtsübung machen wollen? 

Heißt: Ich habe keine Kondition, da ich in letzter Zeit mit dem Rad nur bis zum Supermarkt gekommen bin. Ich bin also ziemlich langsam und hab schon jemanden neben mir umfallen sehen.  So langsam wie ich konnte der bei der Steigung gar nicht fahren.

Heißt aber auch: mit genügend Zeit kommen auch die Höhenmeter. Aber alleine ist's nur mittelspaßig.

Bergab muß es dann kein flacher Geradeausweg sein, das kann ich besser. Ich bin lieber geschickt als schnell. 

Viele Grüße,
Andrea


----------



## chayenne06 (20. Mai 2011)

also ich bin auch lahm bergauf- müssten wir mal testen wer von uns wirklich langsamer ist 
bin allerdings in Rosenheim zuhause. 
bin schon mit GHOST78 gefahren und sind auch dabei, wieder ne tour zu fahren. also einfach mal anhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryptodira (20. Mai 2011)

Rosenheim ist ok. Ich arbeite da. Soweit ist das ja nicht. Montags Dienstags kann ich mich an Feierabendrtouren beteiligen und sonst halt am Wochenende.

Wann fahrt Ihr wieder?


----------



## zestyfied (21. Mai 2011)

Ich bin am überlegen immer mal wieder ein paar Trails an der Isar zu fahren, kannst dich gerne dran hängen - wg Berg: Müssten wir mal probieren


----------



## Cryptodira (21. Mai 2011)

Isar klingt gut. 
Übernächstes Wochenende wär wieder ein freies für mich.


----------

